# Small growth on dew claw. Anyone know what this is and the severity?



## Skell (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi there,

I was wondering if anyone knows what this is and the severity of it? 
I'm new to the forums and this is the first health issue I've experienced with my dog.
He's up to date on vaccines and de-worming, he's also been neutered. He's a 3 1/2 year old pug and he still has his dew claws. There were never removed.

He's had this growth for about a month and a half now. It hasn't gotten any worse and seems to only bleed a little when he goes out in the snow and hits any ice or crusty snow. The bleeding is very minimal. It doesn't seem to bother him either. He doesn't lick it and doesn't cause him pain or irritation when i touch it.

Any info would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Kyle.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Have you talked to your vet yet? Call them up and ask, can't really give you any answers but having it removed would suffice just fine if it came down to it.


----------



## Skell (Feb 2, 2013)

I haven't spoken to the vet yet, that was my next step.
I figured I could save myself 85$ right off the bat if its something that commonly occurs and goes away. I'll wait and see if anyone else has seen this before and probably end up going this upcoming week.


----------



## Skell (Feb 2, 2013)

I spoke with the vet regarding this growth. He's not exactly sure what it is but he is sure it's not a wart. He thinks its a nail bed tumor but isn't sure and would have to send it away to a lab to be analyzed.

This vet is a new vet and this was our first time seeing him. He was 30 min late with our appointment and no apologies for the delay. He was very quick with the examination and forgot to do a oral exam. Was quick to point out that this could be a serious growth and was quick to talk about surgery and blood work. In the end it didn't feel like a good visit and he felt more like a salesman than a doctor.

In the end here were the cost of our appointment and the estimate for surgery.

Appoinment

Exam $79.95
Blood Panel $112.00
Blood Draw for Blood Panel $30.00
$230 with tax.

Surgery Estimate

$699.97-$885.90 depending on surgery time
this includes anesthesiologist

$280 to analyze growth once removed.

Essentially removing the dew claw and growth at once.

So my question to you guys is, Do you think this is necessary? If so are these prices comparable to what you've seen?

I'm taking his blood panel to another vet, one that has been recommended and also having this other vet take a look. I'm also not to keen on my pug going under for the surgery. The risk of losing him inst worth it, his growth isnt a crucial enough to take the risk.

Any thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## Skell (Feb 2, 2013)

Bump Bump...


----------



## Angiemas (9 mo ago)

Skell said:


> I spoke with the vet regarding this growth. He's not exactly sure what it is but he is sure it's not a wart. He thinks its a nail bed tumor but isn't sure and would have to send it away to a lab to be analyzed.
> 
> This vet is a new vet and this was our first time seeing him. He was 30 min late with our appointment and no apologies for the delay. He was very quick with the examination and forgot to do a oral exam. Was quick to point out that this could be a serious growth and was quick to talk about surgery and blood work. In the end it didn't feel like a good visit and he felt more like a salesman than a doctor.
> 
> ...


Hi any updates?


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

All the threads you've replied to are several years old, and the people who started them are no longer active here. I encourage you to start a thread of your own if you want support or advice about interdigital cysts from our active members!


----------

